# Problem beim kde themes emergen

## lorschy

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-x11-themes_-_mandrake-artwork-1.0.0-576.log"

open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

open_wr:   /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qt_plugins_3.3rc.lock

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tja, das kommt bei einigen themes die ich versuche zu installieren.

habe die logfiles entfernt und das ganze nochma gestarted, kommt aber zum selben ergebnis. hat jmd ne idee???

----------

## schmutzfinger

wenn du ganz mutig bist probierts du die sandbox abzuschalten (das kann mächtig in die hose gehen)

```

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge mandrake-artwork

```

naja bei nem theme dürfte es unkritisch sein ohne die sandbox zu arbeiten, aber ich übernehm keine verantwortung  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

Das ist ein Fehler im Ebuild.

 :Arrow:  bug report (und  bitte nicht die sandbox abschalten)

----------

## lorschy

was wuerde denn passieren wenn ich die sandbox abstelle?

----------

## Carlo

lorschy: Die Sandbox unterbindet den (Schreib-)Zugriff auf Dein System. Erst wenn das Ebuild einwandfrei abgearbeitet wurde, werden die temporär installierten Dateien dorthin kopiert, der Vorgang wird protokolliert und eventuelle Änderungen darf der Admin per etc-update bestätigen, modifizieren oder unterbinden. Wird die Sandbox deaktviert und ein fehlerhaftes Ebuild schreibt irgendetwas in das System und bricht dann ab, dann darf man per Hand rausfinden, welche Dateien betroffen sind und sie dann in den ursprünglichen Zustand zurückversetzen, so denn ein Backup vorhanden ist, bzw. man weiß, wie denn der ursprüngliche Zustand war. Kurz: Wenn Du nicht genau weißt, was Du tust, vermüllst Du Dir Dein System (ohne Sandbox).

----------

## lorschy

hmm, okay.

wieso weisst du das es ein bug ist? hattest du das selbe problem auch schonma?

----------

## Carlo

 *lorschy wrote:*   

> schonma

  Aua.

Daß die Sandbox eine Fehlermeldung auswirft, kommt ab und an mal vor. Dazu ist sie schließlich da. Dann muß halt nachgebessert werden. Ohne entsprechende Fehlerberichte kann das natürlich dauern...

----------

